# Glen o Dee, Banchory - Aug 2012



## Stussy (Sep 22, 2012)

Visited Glen 0 Dee in early August, just not had the chance to get through all the pics, but here it is. Visited again with jfrsteve, was a lovely day for a explore, think it even broke 25 degrees! Unfortunately the basement is now well sealed because of Asbestos and flooding by the local neds.

Was my first explore of this building, was very interesting to see, slightly disconcerting with a live nursing home literally 50 metres away looking onto the rear.

Wee bit of history....

The original building was built in 1900 and started its life as Nordrach on Dee Hospital, a sanctuary for tuberculosis patients. When TB died down it served as a luxury hotel (when it became "Glen O' Dee"), but was taken over during the war to serve as a billet for troops.

It reprised its role in contagious diseases when the typhoid epidemic hit nearby Aberdeen in the 1960s, but its last use was as a residential home for the elderly. The original building closed in 1998, when a new purpose built building was built on the same site.


Approach






Conservatory











There are a lot of books laying around, not much of interest though!






Corridor






Dining Hall











Nurses Accommodation






Stairwell / Corridor







Donated Ward Bed 






Stain-glass window






Stain-glass on the water tower






Top Floor Balcony






Couple more externals















Thanks for looking


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 23, 2012)

yes walking along the main top corridor is well unnerving with the new one so close but as you mention the low windows was due to it being a TB hospital love the way you can see the bend in the corridor as well if you look carefully. Nice pictures mate


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 23, 2012)

Great shots there Stussy! Captured the building very well I think!

Cheers for posting


----------



## nelly (Sep 23, 2012)

I likey, can you move it down south a bit though???


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 23, 2012)

The light was very kind to you. Nice.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 23, 2012)

nice pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Stussy (Sep 23, 2012)

nelly said:


> I likey, can you move it down south a bit though???



I'd happily move it down your way if you could move some of the amazing places you have been up here!
MAybe you should undertake a trip up too Scotland instead...


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 23, 2012)

Great pictures and report, love the state of the art stereo in picture 3 ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 24, 2012)

this is proper nicey, wouldnt mind a look around at this splore, your imagery is mint , job well done.


----------



## Alanaabdn (Sep 27, 2012)

i really love this place! shame theyre thinking of tearing it down as far as id heard!! 
Would have been a brilliant hotel back in the day, i can see it being one of those really posh luxury ones!!
brilliant post!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice,looks great and fab pics


----------



## krela (Sep 28, 2012)

I do love this site, I really should go and see it as it has family ties (most of the population of Banchory are relatives), but the chances of me making it to Aberdeen any time soon are slim to none! Thanks for the report.


----------



## themousepolice (Sep 28, 2012)

this place featured on the BBC programme Restoration a couple of years back. Marrianne Suhr and Ptolmy Deane gave it high praise but it didnt win (obviously)


----------



## corn_flake88 (Oct 7, 2012)

What a beautiful building! I love the stained glass windows too 
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bones out (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow, very nice indeed! 

Cheers


----------



## Bronski (Jan 6, 2013)

So jealous you managed to get into this! We went on Friday. New fences have been put up, ALL windows are now boarded, including the ones of the first and second floor and they have CCTV. We didn't have a hope in hell.  Amazing building all the same.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 9, 2013)

Very interesting shots and history!
I wonder whats gona happen to the place as they seem to be protecting it now? I hope it around for longer!


----------

